# Pessary check



## samyjm13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Would anyone know what code to use for checking a Pessary to make sure the device is okay?  It was put in due to uterine prolapse. I have looked in V codes and I am at a loss.  

thanks
samyjw


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2010)

look in the V52 and V53 categories


----------



## samyjm13 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Pessary*

Thank you that is going to help!!

samyjw


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Aug 9, 2010)

We use the appropriate prolapse code, 618 catagory.


----------

